# A6 exhaust



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

im lookin for an audi a6 2.7t quattro exhaust for around 1k or cheaper, (cat back), def. not magnaflow or anthin like that, hopefully ill find a borla or milltek but i doubt it, anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 exhaust (ACarlA6)*

have a custom one done and it will save you 600 dollars.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: A6 exhaust (an_a6)*

so just do mufflers then? what are some nice loud ones the will fit and what size should i go with, i love the sound of the g35 but i want it louder so i was thinkin quads but i dunno any suggestions and who could do a custom


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 exhaust (ACarlA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACarlA6* »_so just do mufflers then? what are some nice loud ones the will fit and what size should i go with, i love the sound of the g35 but i want it louder so i was thinkin quads but i dunno any suggestions and who could do a custom

if i were you id replace the whole system, it wil give your car a better sound...its really hard to find an exhaust for a6's but im sure if you go to a good shop they will do anything.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

what kind of shop tho there aint much around here


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

im not sure, if you are apart of any local forums they will be sure to know, if all fails check out a body shop, if they dont do it they will know were one is.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

Hey ACarlA6
I've been bitching at the expensive exhausts for the C5s for a while now... I do not know of any systems out there in your price range. They all run around $2K. Which IMHO is ridiculous. Just look at the price of a truck system... not much difference between the two...
I was hoping I would get round to it this summer, but never did... The plan was to fabricate the piping from front to back and then see if I can get a shop to do a "group bend" from them. The idea was that the group can then buy their own mufflers etc to their taste (loudness etc). Perhaps next year (summer, no garage... doh!)... 
Not sure where Oxford MA is, but around here (Waltham) there is Lou's Custom Exhaust that does custom stuff I've been told. I've been meaning to see what they would quote me for a catback, but I haven't gotten to that either... the joys of home ownership and remodeling...
I priced the mufflers (4), x-Pipe and bends for the system at around $300 if I remember correctly. When I did my VR's one it took about a weekend, so this might take a little more.
Hope that helps. Let us know what you find out though.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: A6 exhaust (ACarlA6)*

I haven't heard it on a 2.7t but at work there was a customer who brought in a 335 BMW (V6 Twin Turbo) with an Eisenmann Exhaust and it sounded so good I had to look them up when I got home. And sure enough it looks like they make them for the 2.7t which is probably what I'm going to buy. It's got a clean throaty sound too it.
I don't really like Magnaflow or Borla there too raspy for my taste but thats a personal preference, and I don't thinks thoughts I might think of when a honda with a fart can on the back drives by.







I'd suggest look'n it up on youtube if you wanna get some idea of sound thats what I did when I was looking around back when I had a Jetta. Good luck.
Edit: Totally forgot,  Eisenmann Exhaust Link


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 exhaust (vr6ninja)*

Hey VR
They might sound good, but look at the price! That's totally insane! 
$1800 For two rear mufflers! These guys must be on crack... or those mufflers are lined with gold or something...
No way can I justify spending “half a turbo upgrade” on two mufflers...
[email protected] I just don't get why they these guys have to ream people like this... it’s just two mufflers for crying out load!








Or am I alone here?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: A6 exhaust (Massboykie)*

Wow I guess I should have looked at the price tag, dang what do these people think? Sorry about that next time I'll throw the item in the shopping cart.








I wonder if they've even sold a pair for the 2.7t yet...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 exhaust (vr6ninja)*

I'm with you man... 
$1800... it must be a supply and demand thing... maybe I don't make enough money!








I thought the Supersprint one was expensive, byt they at least give you a complet ecatback for more or less that.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

